# Bed Board Plans



## Gambrel (Dec 14, 2009)

New to the fourm....actually found it by looking up Bed Board Plans.
I'm a beginner but have been actually been having fun and this will not be a difficult project as I have been able to make everything from a swing...adaronack chairs and even a entertainment center..

but i'm still a beginner so basically trying to stay away from curves

any suggestions would be appreciated...

thanks and looking forward to learning alot from this forum


----------



## jonymahnty (Dec 14, 2009)

*bed Board Plans*

First decide your plans Which part of the bed board you want to made first and made calculation :


----------



## Gambrel (Dec 14, 2009)

Good Point...

Looking to make King Size Headboard...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*My favorite style is Mission*

If you search/google that you will find this for ideas, no curves.!:thumbsup:

http://www.morehome.com/homelegance...in-sized-panel-headboard/p732334?source=yhpdi

So establish the style first, then gather the ideas, then draw up the plans to actual size and start cuttin'! :yes: bill
http://ww1.glimpse.com/query.php?qu...dGarden_1&guid=1229163925&creative=1461946559

Here's a new one I like: http://www.woodworkingplansfree.com/bed_plans.html


----------



## Gambrel (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks Bill...love your pictures...

We (me and the wife) are just looking for some basic plans...
She loves to make me sweat :bangin: and build the best thing ever...
she is good about my work...but loves to keep me in the garage building...

So if anyone has any Head board plans...please let me know...I can always adjust from there....I'm not real good at following plans :laughing:

again...Bill love some of the work you have done:thumbsup:


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Try these:

http://www.woodworkersworkshop.com/resources/index.php?search=headboards


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Thanks for the compliments!*

Try this one for free plans: http://www.woodworkingplansfree.com/bed_plans.html

Really this is the best one, Mission style !! 
http://www.uniqueprojects.com/projects/other/missionbed/missionbed.htm



Gambrel said:


> Thanks Bill...love your pictures...
> We (me and the wife) are just looking for some basic plans...
> She loves to make me sweat :bangin: and build the best thing ever...
> she is good about my work...but loves to keep me in the garage building...
> ...


----------



## mi77915 (Jul 26, 2009)

Here is one of my favorites. This is the one that I plan to build within the next couple of months or so. http://www.plansnow.com/bed.html My father built this one a few years ago, I liked it so much that It is my next project.

Tom


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Do you have a fovorite style?*



Gambrel said:


> Good Point...
> Looking to make King Size Headboard...


I just jumped on Mission style, because that's what I like, craftsman style house and all that I'm making. What's your and your's favorite style? bill


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

*I have a headboard*

that I am rather happy with on my website www.crookedlittletree.com

Ed


----------



## Gambrel (Dec 14, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> Try this one for free plans: http://www.woodworkingplansfree.com/bed_plans.html
> 
> Really this is the best one, Mission style !!
> http://www.uniqueprojects.com/projects/other/missionbed/missionbed.htm


Wife loves anything americana...so I will show here the Mission style..which from the looks of it...very similar to the one that mi77915 posted....

thanks to all who have responded....and edp...love the site:thumbsup:


----------



## Zirtiesia (Jan 14, 2010)

*Xrumer blast can you get traffic and backlinks?*

somebody used xrumer blast in the yesterday? Can memebers have visited website xrumer blast ? Can we obtain thousands backlinks and web traffic with xrumer in that service? My website is week old and I need thousands great backlinks and vistors.


----------



## Mert (Jan 18, 2010)

*Have you thought of going rustic?*

Maybe you are already at it but have you considered rustic log furniture? The cool thing is, it can keep your wife happy if you go get your own wood, chop it, peel it, and put it together. It takes longer than going to the lumber yard and picking out perfect pieces. Also rustic allows for imperfections a bit.:yes:


----------

